# [solved] ALSA Probleme

## __g_blade

So Leute, ich bin schon nah am Verzweifeln, also bitte einige helfende Zeilen zu meinem Problem

ALSA sound ist total verzerrt.. In Musik und Videos höre ich Instrumental in voller Lautstärke die Stimmen aber sind total runter klingen hallend und problematisch halt.

Das ganze hat früher funktioniert, erst mit einigen emerges und Versuchen mit dmixer spinnt er.. Hab schon x-ten Mal neu kompiliert und probiert

und alsaconf stirbt jedesmal wenn ich es aufrufe

```

omerta ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                41392  0

snd_via82xx            20116  1

snd_ac97_codec         79328  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                62340  3 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16772  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7304  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6016  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            16448  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5640  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    35060  9 snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               7072  1 snd

fglrx                 451200  0

via_agp                 7744  1

agpgart                23372  2 fglrx,via_agp

```

```

omerta ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

```

omerta ~ # eix alsa

* games-emulation/mupen64-alsasnd

     Available versions:  0.4

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.emutalk.net/showthread.php?threadid=16895

     Description:         Alsa plugin for the mupen64 N64 emulator

* mail-client/balsa

     Available versions:  1.4.3 2.0.15-r2 2.2.6-r3 2.2.6-r4 2.3.4-r1 2.3.8

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://balsa.gnome.org

     Description:         Email client for GNOME

* media-libs/alsa-lib

     Available versions:  1.0.10 1.0.11

     Installed:           1.0.11

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

* media-libs/alsa-oss

     Available versions:  1.0.10-r1 1.0.11

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture OSS compatibility layer.

* media-libs/libclalsadrv

     Available versions:  1.0.1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://users.skynet.be/solaris/linuxaudio

     Description:         An audio library by Fons Adriaensen <fons.adriaensen@skynet.be>

* media-plugins/alsa-jack

     Available versions:  1.0.10_rc1 1.0.10 1.0.11

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         JACK pcm plugin. Allows native ALSA applications to connect to the jackd. Works transparantly for both capture and playback.

* media-plugins/alsa-plugins

     Available versions:  1.0.11

     Installed:           1.0.11

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         ALSA extra plugins

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

     Available versions:  0.8.8 0.8.9 0.8.10 0.8.11 0.8.12 0.10.4 0.10.6 0.10.7

     Installed:           0.10.7

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-plugins.html

     Description:         plugin for gstreamer

* media-plugins/xmms-alsa

     Available versions:  1.2.10 1.2.10-r1 1.2.10-r2 1.2.10-r3

     Installed:           1.2.10-r3

     Homepage:            http://www.xmms.org

     Description:         Xmms Plugin: xmms-alsa

* media-sound/alsa-driver

     Available versions:  1.0.10-r2 1.0.11

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

* media-sound/alsa-firmware

     Available versions:  1.0.8-r1 1.0.10 1.0.11

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture firmware

* media-sound/alsa-headers

     Available versions:  1.0.10 1.0.11

     Installed:           1.0.11

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

* media-sound/alsa-patch-bay

     Available versions:  1.0.0-r1 1.0.0-r2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://pkl.net/~node/software/alsa-patch-bay/

     Description:         Graphical patch bay for the ALSA sequencer API.

* media-sound/alsa-tools

     Available versions:  1.0.10 1.0.11

     Installed:           1.0.11

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture tools

* media-sound/alsa-utils

     Available versions:  1.0.9a 1.0.10 1.0.11

     Installed:           1.0.11

     Homepage:            http://www.alsa-project.org/

     Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

* media-sound/alsamixergui

     Available versions:  0.9.0.1.2-r4

     Installed:           0.9.0.1.2-r4

     Homepage:            http://www.iua.upf.es/~mdeboer/projects/alsamixergui/

     Description:         AlsaMixerGui - a FLTK based amixer Frontend

* media-sound/alsaplayer

     Available versions:  0.99.76 0.99.76-r1 0.99.76-r2 0.99.76-r3

     Installed:           0.99.76-r3

     Homepage:            http://www.alsaplayer.org/

     Description:         Media player primarily utilising ALSA

* media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

     Available versions:  0.9.6

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.paw.co.za/projects/gnome-alsamixer

     Description:         Gnome 2 based ALSA Mixer

* sci-electronics/balsa

     Available versions:  3.4 3.4.3

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.cs.manchester.ac.uk/apt/projects/tools/balsa/

     Description:         The Balsa asynchronous synthesis system

Found 19 matches

```

```

omerta ~ # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

#alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

#alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

#alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

#alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

```

omerta ~ # cat /etc/modules.conf

### This file is automatically generated by modules-update

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modules.d and read

# the manpage for modules-update(8).

#

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

# Aliases to tell insmod/modprobe which modules to use

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off            # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off            # IPv4

# alias net-pf-3 off            # Amateur Radio AX.25

# alias net-pf-4 off            # IPX

# alias net-pf-5 off            # DDP / appletalk

# alias net-pf-6 off            # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off            # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off           # IPv6

# alias net-pf-11 off           # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# alias net-pf-19 off           # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81     bttv

alias char-major-108    ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3       ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14      ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

# Crypto modules (see http://www.kerneli.org/)

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3       loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10  loop_gen

alias cipher-2          des

alias cipher-3          fish2

alias cipher-4          blowfish

alias cipher-6          idea

alias cipher-7          serp6f

alias cipher-8          mars6

alias cipher-11         rc62

alias cipher-15         dfc2

alias cipher-16         rijndael

alias cipher-17         rc5

# Support for i2c and lm_sensors

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev

# Old nvidia support ...

alias char-major-195 NVdriver

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

#alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

#alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

#alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.11 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-via82xx

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/i386

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/i386

```

```

omerta ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.17-rc3-no2 (root@Conrad-LiveCD) (gcc version 4.1.1-pre20060513 (prerelease) (Gentoo 4.1.1_pre20060513, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 14 14:11:50 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

add_memory_region(0000000000000000, 000000000009fc00, 1)

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

add_memory_region(000000000009fc00, 0000000000000400, 2)

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

add_memory_region(00000000000f0000, 0000000000010000, 2)

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000002fef0000 end: 000000002fff0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

add_memory_region(0000000000100000, 000000002fef0000, 1)

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002fff0000 size: 0000000000008000 end: 000000002fff8000 type: 3

add_memory_region(000000002fff0000, 0000000000008000, 3)

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002fff8000 size: 0000000000008000 end: 0000000030000000 type: 4

add_memory_region(000000002fff8000, 0000000000008000, 4)

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fec01000 type: 2

add_memory_region(00000000fec00000, 0000000000001000, 2)

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

add_memory_region(00000000fee00000, 0000000000001000, 2)

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fff80000 size: 0000000000080000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

add_memory_region(00000000fff80000, 0000000000080000, 2)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff8000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 192496 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa910

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000010 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K7   0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x2fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA    K7VT4 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cec00000)

Detected 1499.715 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0481000 soft=c0479000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 775052k/786368k available (2395k kernel code, 10816k reserved, 927k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3001.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=1500662)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

CPU0: AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ stepping 01

Total of 1 processors activated (3001.32 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdae1, last bus=1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060310

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 0400-040f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: dfe00000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: bfd00000-dfcfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Loading Reiser4. See www.namesys.com for a description of Reiser4.

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

io scheduler cfq registered

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V280, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9200)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf0880000, using 10240k, total 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI (acpi_bus-0200): Device 'ILAN' is not power manageable [20060310]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1dc00, 00:0b:6a:67:3e:c4, IRQ 16.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 40a1.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI (acpi_bus-0200): Device 'IDE0' is not power manageable [20060310]

ACPI Warning (pci_irq-0383): Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:11.1 [20060310]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6H500R0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L060AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-4550A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CR-48XATE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 976773168 sectors (500107 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 16384kB Cache, UDMA(33)

ACPI (acpi_bus-0200): Device 'EHCI' is not power manageable [20060310]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 17, io mem 0xdfffff00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17-rc3-no2 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI (acpi_bus-0200): Device 'USB1' is not power manageable [20060310]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb2: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17-rc3-no2 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI (acpi_bus-0200): Device 'USB2' is not power manageable [20060310]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb3: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17-rc3-no2 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI (acpi_bus-0200): Device 'USB3' is not power manageable [20060310]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000ec00

usb usb4: new device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0000

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17-rc3-no2 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i2c /dev entries driver

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

VFS: Mounted root (reiser4 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI (acpi_bus-0200): Device 'AC9' is not power manageable [20060310]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

Adding 722916k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:722916k

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 680 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.24.8 [Apr 11 2006] on minor 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x40A1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

```

```

omerta ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_rc1-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1-pre20060521, glibc-2.4.90.20060511-r0, 2.6.17-rc3-no2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-rc3-no2 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre19

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.93

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.16

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ftracer -fweb -frename-registers"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ftracer -fweb -frename-registers -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

LINGUAS="en fr de es it tr"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X aim alsa apache2 apic apm arts asf ati avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts browserplugin cli cmov crypt cups cx8 de dri eds emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran fpu fxsr gdbm gif glibc-omitfp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq imlib ipv6 irc isdnlog jabber java javascript jpeg kde libg++ libwww lj mad matroska mca mce mikmod mmx mmxext mono motif mozilla mp mp3 mpeg mpg msn msr mtrr ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl pae pam pat pcre pdflib perl pge png pppd pse pse36 python qt quicktime readline real reflection rss sdl sep session spell spl sse ssl syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts ts tsc type1-fonts udev unicode up vme vorbis win32codecs xinerama xml xmms xorg xv xvid yahoo zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_en linguas_fr linguas_de linguas_es linguas_it linguas_tr userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Keepoer

Schon mal probiert, ALSA im Kernel einzubauen?

MfG

Keep

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was wird denn in der Konsole ausgegeben, wenn alsaconf crasht?

----------

## Ezekeel

schonmal versucht mit hilfe von alsamixer pcm zimelich weit runterzudrehen?! Hat bei mir immer geholfen wenn der Sound sich komisch angehört hat?!

----------

## __g_blade

pcm runtergedreht brachte keine besserung

und der dialog von alsaconf crasht sofot nach start (dialog für ne millisekunde sichtbar) ohne irgendeine meldung.. da ist wohl ein 'clear' drin irgendwo

habe jetzt seit wochen keinen sound bitte um schnelle hilfe

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *__g_blade wrote:*   

> ALSA sound ist total verzerrt.. In Musik und Videos höre ich Instrumental in voller Lautstärke die Stimmen aber sind total runter klingen hallend und problematisch halt.

 

Das Phänomen hatte ich mal unter Windows. Bei mir lag es nicht an der Software sondern an der Hardware. Der eingelötete Chinc (oder was das auch immer für welche sind) Stecker auf der Soundkarte hatte nen Wackelkontakt. Je nachdem wieviel Zug das Verbindungskabel Soundkarte/Stereoanlage hatte, hatte ich das selbe Phaenomen.

Versuch mal das Kabel auszutauschen oder während dem Betrieb ein wenig drann rumzurütteln. Wenn es plötzlich besser wird liegts am Kabel oder am Anschluss der Soundkarte. Wenns die Soundkarte ist wirst du wohl was neues kaufen müssen...  :Sad: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## __g_blade

blöde billigkabel

problem gelöst, ein teil des kabels hatte sich in seine bestandteile aufgelöst

danke

----------

